# need information



## pls51 (May 25, 2007)

hi
i just found out that i have a hyperthyroid . now eveything that i have been reading says i should be hot all the time. well i am freezing. my hair is falling out. i am not losing weight like all the literature says. my test are all abnormal. also these 2 medicines that i got , the side effects says that your hair will fall out!!! oh my , i am so very scared.anybody with any info on this. please your input would be grateful!!! thank ya pls51


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi,

I am treated Hyper/Graves' and I have been a cold person all my life. My sister is Hypo and she's a warm person all her life. Go figure! Sometimes I think they have some of hyper and hypos symptoms turned around, although they do share a lot of the same symptoms, as does a lot of other health conditions. The same with weight. Some hypos will lose weight and some hypos will gain. Likewise for hypers. Some will gain weight and some will lose weight. It just depends on the persons system. We are not all alike and will not experience thyroid issues the same.

If the two medications state that they cause hair loss then it can't be blamed on thyroid. Maybe they have something to do with weight too.


----------



## pls51 (May 25, 2007)

hi gdw, 
thanks for your reply , have to take a scan and a sonagram next week and i'll know more. neverless this is all so complicated. i appreciate your response. i am so very scared , because i have alot of other health problems. again thank you . pls good luck to you and yours


----------

